# GOLF, Im looking to buy timeshare that gives me and my foresome free golf of good pri



## carlrocky (Oct 29, 2008)

We bought a place last year in Mexico (Los Cabos Golf Resort) Feb 1 every year. which is perfect for us (free unlimited golf for 6 all week). We are looking for another place in florida that will give us a similar deal, or big discount on golf. This is just about golf and being in a warm or hot climate while we play. Any suggestions on a timeshare that will give us that? :whoopie:


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 29, 2008)

*Mystic Dunes.  (Formerly Wyndham Palms.)*

Have you looked into Mystic Dunes ? 

We've toured there once or twice (just for the freebies). 

We're not golfers ourselves, but the place advertises itself as a golf resort & for sure the course looks super-attractive -- as do the timeshare units. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 29, 2008)

*Golf World Village (Florida -- Near St. Augustine).*

The Chief Of Staff & I -- both non-golfers -- had an outstanding vacation week last January at a BlueGreen timeshare near St. Augustine FL that's nestled in among some outstanding-looking golf links right by the World Golf Hall Of Fame. 

On BlueGreen's web site, it's called _Grande Villas At World Golf Village_. 

In the RCI book, it appears under that name & also as_ Resort At Golf World Village_ -- 2 different names, 2 separate RCI identification numbers, but from all we could tell when we were there on RCI _Instant Exchange_, operated as 1 single timeshare resort. 

We wrote up our experience there for the TUG _Resort Reviews_ section. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## spiceycat (Oct 29, 2008)

pretty sure some of the Marriotts do this - but not certain which - go ask on the Marriott board.


----------



## theo (Oct 29, 2008)

*Your "Foresome", eh? --- a pretty good golf pun...*



carlrocky said:


> This is just about golf and being in a warm or hot climate while we play. Any suggestions on a timeshare that will give us that?



In SW Florida, a bit inland from Fort Myers, there is a timeshare facility called Lehigh Resort & Club, located in Lehigh Acres. Personally, I don't care much for the place (or for the immediately surrounding area), but it does have some features which might well be of interest to your particular priorities:

1. They recently bought the "back nine" of a directly adjoining golf course and have now incorporated it into the resort. I don't know about "free" golf, but I'm sure there are significant discounts for owners and guaranteed access. There are also other golf courses in the area. 

2. Weeks of all sort seem to be routinely available for sale at Lehigh Resort & Club for surprisingly short money in the resale market. There is also a resale office right on site, but I would venture to guess that the resale prices go up considerably when a realtor commission gets involved.

3. The facility is managed by VRI, a management company for which I have considerable respect after some years of direct experience with them at several other SW FL resorts. 

Hope this helps you. If not, please find and press the "delete" button conveniently located on a keyboard near you...


----------



## mas (Oct 29, 2008)

spiceycat said:


> pretty sure some of the Marriotts do this - but not certain which - go ask on the Marriott board.



Marriott's Manor Club at Ford's Colony, Williamsburg, Virginia; an exchange there comes with six free rounds of golf.  I'm fairly certain that the free golf extends to exchangers as well as owners.  You can ask for verification on the Marriott board.


----------



## ace2000 (Oct 29, 2008)

This is a great thread!!!!  Keep it going...

LOL


----------



## sandcastles (Oct 29, 2008)

On Sanibel Island, Hurricane House and also Tortuga Beach Club offer free golf at the Dunes Country Club.  You do have to rent a golf cart which I seem to remember was pretty reasonable.  I believe it is good for 4 persons each day.  (Although since it sleeps 6, it might be good for 6).


----------



## silvib (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't think any of the FL T/S's give you free golf as an owner.  As far as I understand, Mystic Dunes charges, Lehigh Acres does because we've stayed there about 3 times,  the Bluegreen place at the WGV does not include free golf and Hurricane House and Tortuga people were paying about $21 cart fee when we were there last month.

We used to have T/S several years' ago in the UK and they included free golf, St. Mellion in Cornwall and Manor House @ Moretonhampstead in Devon.


----------



## X-ring (Oct 29, 2008)

carlrocky said:


> We are looking for another place in florida that will give us a similar deal, or big discount on golf.



Members of both Tortuga Beach Club and Hurricane House on Sanibel Island have free green fee priviledges at the Dunes Golf Club. A golf cart (currently $21) is required. 

I know that TBC provides for 6 players per day; I believe that HH provides for 4 players.


----------



## sandcastles (Oct 29, 2008)

I thought that HH was for 4 players but if Tortuga is 6, HH may be also.  They are sister resorts and I know at one time they had exactly the same contract with Dunes.  Of course that could have changed over the years.


----------



## nicklinneh (Oct 30, 2008)

*golf on hilton head*

it seems to me that some resort in the Sea Pines area of HH offered free golf, but i can't remember the name right now. --ken


----------



## robtug (Oct 30, 2008)

carlrocky said:


> We bought a place last year in Mexico (Los Cabos Golf Resort) Feb 1 every year. which is perfect for us (free unlimited golf for 6 all week). We are looking for another place in florida that will give us a similar deal, or big discount on golf. This is just about golf and being in a warm or hot climate while we play. Any suggestions on a timeshare that will give us that? :whoopie:



Can you give more details. Do you have to pay caddy fee (some places caddies are mandatory). Do you have to pay cart fees? If so how much?
How big is your place? and finally how much is cost to purchase and your maintenance fees?
Which golf course.is it nice or it could get boring playing everyday at the same course year after year..is it only 1 of there are few?


----------



## carlrocky (Oct 31, 2008)

*free golf*

No caddies are needed at Los Cabos golf resort. And for the three units we own we will pay $2336 maint fees  this 2009 year. We only pay a cart fee of $16. If we did not get free golf, each round would be about $160, and thats cheap for the  Cabo area. I have seen studios for sale at this resort that include free golf for $1. Some people have tough times and cant sell and are desperate to get out of maint fees. We do love this place, for our golf habit its perfect.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 31, 2008)

silvib said:


> I don't think any of the FL T/S's give you free golf as an owner. As far as I understand, Mystic Dunes charges, Lehigh Acres does because we've stayed there about 3 times, the Bluegreen place at the WGV does not include free golf and Hurricane House and Tortuga people were paying about $21 cart fee when we were there last month.
> 
> She is absolutely correct.
> We went to World Golf Resort in October (which is very off season and they wanted $220 each to play the course.  We played elsewhere for $35 each.  Mystic Dunes is a beautiful course but expensive.  At lehigh you can play a moderate to poor course very reasonably.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 31, 2008)

*No Drugs.  No Sex.  No Golf.  No Problem.*




rapmarks said:


> We went to World Golf Resort in October (which is very off season and they wanted $220 each to play the course.  We played elsewhere for $35 each.  Mystic Dunes is a beautiful course but expensive.  At lehigh you can play a moderate to poor course very reasonably.


_Whoa !_ 

At 1 time I felt wistful that I completely missed out on the Sex & Drugs Revolution. 

Plus, I never learned to play golf, which is such a popular activity I felt I must be also missing out on something else I ought to get into. 

Now I no longer feel that way. 

In fact, maybe I actually dodged bullets on all counts. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 31, 2008)

I would second Hilton Head, there are a few that provide gulf, or at least used to.  Waterside by Spinnaker had golf for 4 every day in the 2 BR unit we stayed in.


----------

